# Finding a flat in NY, how, where?



## maes (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm off to NY for the summer with my kid sister  

I've heard that housing is very tight, & that we should try sort out a flat asap. But... Fuck, i don't know new york at all, looking at craigslist all the appartments are in places I've never heard of. Is it really so impossible to find a place that I'll be homeless for the whole summer, or can I couchsurf until I find a place?

Also, where's fun to live?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2008)

Craigslist is the best place to start. 

Williamsburg, Greenpoint are all fun places in Brooklyn and if you're lucky enough to find anything on the Lower East Side, go for it!


----------



## maes (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup I'm already perusing it. What's your favourite area though, mr ed?


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 8, 2008)

from my very limited knowledge i would like to live in Greenpoint as it is relatively cheap and very well connected and nice.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2008)

mae said:


> Yup I'm already perusing it. What's your favourite area though, mr ed?


I loved Williamsburg but it's just about yuppied out of existence now. Even my favourite neighbourhood cafe has gone.

Greenpoint is just up the road and it's where quite a lot of the priced-out people from W'Burg went. I'd definitely consider that as a first/second choice.
http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/greenpoint-brooklyn.html

I also love the Lower East Side/Soho/Alphabet City but that's also pricing non executive types out a rate of knots these days.

Red Hook is a really cool place too, but it's a fair schlep out of town.


----------



## jayeola (Apr 8, 2008)

I went to NY last month for a short trip and hired and apartment large enough for three for < £50/day. PM me for a linky. Maybe posting a URL may constitute as spam.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 8, 2008)

editor said:


> I loved Williamsburg but it's just about yuppied out of existence now. Even my favourite neighbourhood cafe has gone.
> 
> Greenpoint is just up the road and it's where quite a lot of the priced-out people from W'Burg went. I'd definitely consider that as a first/second choice.
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/greenpoint-brooklyn.html
> ...


 

This.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh...

you know how I always intended to come and visit you in Paris?  Well.....I'm getting this funny feeling about NY too


----------



## maes (Apr 8, 2008)

coolness. alright, the search continues. heh. cheers for all the area recommendations.

will pm you jayola.


----------



## maes (Apr 8, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oh...
> 
> you know how I always intended to come and visit you in Paris?  Well.....I'm getting this funny feeling about NY too



I'll believe it when I see you  anyway, there will be sofa space! come!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 8, 2008)

New Yoick!!!  New YOICK!!

I've never been close to it!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2008)

I like Chelsea as a fun place to live in NY. Loads of restaurants, bars, leafy side streets in the summer.

It's pretty friendly as it has lots of gay people hanging out there adding a bit of color to the place too.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 8, 2008)

Are gay people colourful?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> I like Chelsea as a fun place to live in NY. Loads of restaurants, bars, leafy side streets in the summer.


I lived in Chelsea for a bit and can't say I shared your enthusiasm. The bars weren't up to much, it was expensive and there didn't seem a lot of community going down.

But then I instinctively look out for slightly scuzzy places that feel a bit like Brixton when I'm in NYC.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2008)

editor said:


> I lived in Chelsea for a bit and can't say I shared your enthusiasm. The bars weren't up to much, it was expensive and there didn't seem a lot of community going down.
> 
> But then I instinctively look out for slightly scuzzy places that feel a bit like Brixton when I'm in NYC.



I guess, I'm putting it in relation to other places I've been. Chelsea was definitely the best place in the summer - not too touristy and hectic, but not all gentrified or scuzzy either, sort of somewhere between. If I was looking for Brixton I'd probably go more toward Harlem or Lower East side maybe?

My only advice in the summer - wherever you chose, make sure you get good air con in the summer. And if you need to keep the windows open at night you're probably best sleeping with earplugs to stop you being kept awake by cop cars and fire trucks 24hrs a day.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> And if you need to keep the windows open at night you're probably best sleeping with earplugs to stop you being kept awake by cop cars and fire trucks 24hrs a day.


Compared to where I live in Brixton (on one of the main routes out for police/fire engines), NYC is _positively quiet_ in comparison, although their emergency services have some cooler sirens and horns!

You're right about the summer heat. It's unbearable!


----------



## jayeola (Apr 8, 2008)

I've stayed in both Harlem, (lovely community) and Chelsea, (looks nice). Former is way cheaper. Pics coming soon.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 8, 2008)

editor said:


> Compared to where I live in Brixton (on one of the main routes out for police/fire engines), NYC is _positively quiet_ in comparison, although their emergency services have some cooler sirens and horns!


 
I dunno about where you live, but I had terrible trouble sleeping through it for the first few days when I was out there.  So noisy!  The skip trucks and emergency services on my corner here still don't compare to the NYC grids!


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 8, 2008)

I loved the sound of Manhattan.  I was on the 10th floor IIRC, and it sounded really cool


----------



## D (Apr 9, 2008)

There are plenty of places to live if you've got buckets of money on your hands.

But, mae, if you figure out the secret to affordable, pleasant housing in a fun area, please let me know.*

I have to move this summer too.

I'm hoping to move to Fort Greene.

*ps
There is no secret.


----------



## maes (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh I don't mind if the housing is unpleasant... Do you reckon I can then find affordable/fun? Hmmm.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2008)

D said:


> I'm hoping to move to Fort Greene.


*prepares puppy dog, "can I stay please" eyes and readies sleeping bag and gifts for D for a trip later this year.


----------



## D (Apr 9, 2008)

mae said:


> Oh I don't mind if the housing is unpleasant... Do you reckon I can then find affordable/fun? Hmmm.



You'll find a sublet.  Everyone is constantly subletting here.  $600-$800 p/m for a subletted room in Brooklyn.  Craigslist (though you'll find higher prices there) and I'll also let you know if something crosses my path.


----------



## maes (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah if you hear of anything i'd be very grateful. fyi i'll need 2 rooms, pref a 2 bed flat... good luck with finding a place!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 9, 2008)

its gonna depend HIGHLY on your budget!!!


----------

